# bridger 1.5 coil springs for ****?



## ILfurtrapper (Mar 29, 2009)

I'm looking for a dozen traps for the *****.
Anyone had any experience with the 1 1/2 bridgers?
Does anyone have suggestions either?


----------



## LeviM (Dec 3, 2006)

perfect trap for ****, I run dozens 1.5 bridgers "water sets" for *****. And on land I run #2's


----------



## Trapper62 (Mar 3, 2003)

If you are going to use them for water sets, don't waste your money.

They are a great trap but go to a convention and buy all the old #2 victors you can find, most of the time for $1.00-$2.00 a piece. They make a great **** trap for water sets.


----------



## KSCATMAN (Apr 17, 2009)

The 1 1/2 bridger is a fine trap.IMO if you are going to buy any foot hold for **** no matter what brand buy double jawed.***** have a tendency to chew and even if you think there is not enough room they seem to find it.I welded double jaws on all my older standard jaws.


----------

